# what fertilizer are you using?



## kur1j

What brand of fertilizer are you using and where do you get it? I've been using Lesco fertilizer from John Deere Landscape (SiteOne).

I would love to try some Harrell's but have no idea where to find someone that supplies it. Not sure if it's any better/worse than Lesco (from my understand Lesco and Harrell's are two of the better brands of fertilizer).


----------



## Sam23

Milorganite, $12.97 a bag at Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## Beerbrewer

I use Bay State Fertilizer.4-3-0.with 2% iron. Similar to Milo.Pick it up in Quincy Ma. where they make it.Usually get 30 bags at a time.Think I pay $3.50/40lb.bag.Covers 2000 sq.ft.But I go heavier!! Stuff works great.


----------



## Cory

I use COOR, it's a local farm supply company but I buy it from a hardware store in town. Don't think they make it, think they just have it put in their own bags. 50lbs 34-0-0 for $13, one bag will do my whole lot with a little less than 1 pound of N per 1k sq ft. 50lbs 16-4-8 for $14, 10-10-10 for $14 I think.


----------



## Ballistic

Most of the time, Fitzmaurice Fertilizer 16-16-16 $14/50pound bag. Cant find any milo around my area.


----------



## chrismar

95% OceanGro (NJ's milo), with an app or 3 of 10-10-10 and a dash of FAS every few weeks. Of course urea in the fall too.


----------



## Coach8

No name 46-0-0 from my local feed store @ $24 for a 50 lb. bag.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

10-10-10 on sale for $2.50 a bag, 40lb. Scotts natural 11-2-2. AMS. Old leftover 30-0-10 and 29-0-4. I'm always looking for org fert with low P if anyone had any suggestions. The scotts was on sale for $10.xx a bag. Milo has too much P, as much as I like it though.


----------



## pennstater2005

Just found a Farm and Feed store near me with great prices. 5-10-10 for $9 - 50#. Urea 50# for $13. I need to call and see if they sell cracked corn and alfalfa pellets. Milorganite is becoming cost prohibitive for me with a 15k lawn. I need other options.


----------



## j4c11

I use:
- Lesco 21-4-11 during the spring and summer (90% PSCU), $53/50lbs
- Urea and then ammonium sulfate fall and winter , $13/50lbs
- Potassium sulfate and triple super phosphate to mix with urea at various rates, about $25/50lbs each


----------



## SGrabs33

Cory said:


> I use COOR, it's a local farm supply company but I buy it from a hardware store in town. Don't think they make it, think they just have it put in their own bags. 50lbs 34-0-0 for $13, one bag will do my whole lot with a little less than 1 pound of N per 1k sq ft. 50lbs 16-4-8 for $14, 10-10-10 for $14 I think.


That's looks like a really good deal locally!


----------



## kur1j

So I hear people talking about different types of nitrogen a lot. I thought N was N and it was simply a slightly different rate. Can someone give me a better understanding of what is what that makes up the N (does P and K come in different materials as well)?


----------



## g-man

@thegrassfactor has a couple of videos that explain the difference.


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use COOR, it's a local farm supply company but I buy it from a hardware store in town. Don't think they make it, think they just have it put in their own bags. 50lbs 34-0-0 for $13, one bag will do my whole lot with a little less than 1 pound of N per 1k sq ft. 50lbs 16-4-8 for $14, 10-10-10 for $14 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's looks like a really good deal locally!
Click to expand...

It's the best I have found local, I get it from Hudson's hardware in Clayton. May drive to Smithfield and get it direct when I run out. We have a Site One in Garner to, I've never been there but I have ordered a few things on amazon and it comes from them.


----------



## Cory

kur1j said:


> So I hear people talking about different types of nitrogen a lot. I thought N was N and it was simply a slightly different rate. Can someone give me a better understanding of what is what that makes up the N (does P and K come in different materials as well)?


Urea 46-0-0, ammonium nitrate 34-0-0, and ammonium sulfate 21-0-0, are the ones I know of along with organics like ringer and milorganite.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

I tried Scotts Southern Turfbuilder for the first time yesterday. It's 32-0-10. I need 0 P as I have Centipede. It's a little expensive, and I'll probably search for something cheaper when I have more time. I decided to try it because it didn't require water and was immediately pet and kid friendly (at least it said so on bag).

This was the first time I fertilized the lawn at the new house. I decided to turn on my Apple Watch's walking app. I walked 1.0 miles doing JUST the front yard. My shoulders were screaming by the time I was done. I need a LESCO or pull behind. Either that or I'm gonna have Dwight Howard shoulders by the end of the season.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I tried Scotts Southern Turfbuilder for the first time yesterday. It's 32-0-10. I need 0 P as I have Centipede. It's a little expensive, and I'll probably search for something cheaper when I have more time. I decided to try it because it didn't require water and was immediately pet and kid friendly (at least it said so on bag).
> 
> This was the first time I fertilized the lawn at the new house. I decided to turn on my Apple Watch's walking app. I walked 1.0 miles doing JUST the front yard. My shoulders were screaming by the time I was done. I need a LESCO or pull behind. Either that or I'm gonna have Dwight Howard shoulders by the end of the season.


Did you do it by hand from a bucket?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Scotts Southern Turfbuilder for the first time yesterday. It's 32-0-10. I need 0 P as I have Centipede. It's a little expensive, and I'll probably search for something cheaper when I have more time. I decided to try it because it didn't require water and was immediately pet and kid friendly (at least it said so on bag).
> 
> This was the first time I fertilized the lawn at the new house. I decided to turn on my Apple Watch's walking app. I walked 1.0 miles doing JUST the front yard. My shoulders were screaming by the time I was done. I need a LESCO or pull behind. Either that or I'm gonna have Dwight Howard shoulders by the end of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do it by hand from a bucket?
Click to expand...

No I pushed a Scott's spreader. The cheap ones you see at Lowe's. It was fine for my city lot. Not so much for an acre.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Scotts Southern Turfbuilder for the first time yesterday. It's 32-0-10. I need 0 P as I have Centipede. It's a little expensive, and I'll probably search for something cheaper when I have more time. I decided to try it because it didn't require water and was immediately pet and kid friendly (at least it said so on bag).
> 
> This was the first time I fertilized the lawn at the new house. I decided to turn on my Apple Watch's walking app. I walked 1.0 miles doing JUST the front yard. My shoulders were screaming by the time I was done. I need a LESCO or pull behind. Either that or I'm gonna have Dwight Howard shoulders by the end of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do it by hand from a bucket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I pushed a Scott's spreader. The cheap ones you see at Lowe's. It was fine for my city lot. Not so much for an acre.
Click to expand...

 :shock: wow! That's serious!


----------



## JCTaylor

Scotts 4 step program.  But i do supplement Milo as I can. I just can't afford a sprayer so I use a fert that can weed and feed and work as a pre-emergent until I can.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I'm using a combination of Urea,Ammonium Sulfate, Sulfate of Potash and Potassium Nitrate.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm using a combination of Urea,Ammonium Sulfate, Sulfate of Potash and Potassium Nitrate.


🤯 🤯 🤯


----------



## kur1j

@Mightyquinn You are doing liquid fertilizer right?


----------



## Mightyquinn

kur1j said:


> @Mightyquinn You are doing liquid fertilizer right?


Yes, still figuring things out though


----------



## kur1j

@Mightyquinn Where did you read up on the different types of fertilizers? I'm still struggling to understand the difference between each types of N, P and K sources (e.g. Urea vs Ammonia Sulfate etc)


----------



## MidloMillers2012

This is my first post on here after lurking for awhile. What a wealth of information. 
I get most of my products from SiteOne, all granular at this point.
I put down Lesco 14-20-4 at 1Lb P/1000sf in early April for P deficiency, Lesco 44-0-0 90%slow at 1Lb N/1000sf in June & August, 15-5-10 at 1Lb N/1000sf early October. I throw down .22 Lb N/1000sf Milorganite (1 bag) on the in between months just to make me feel organic. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Just in case MQ doesn't have a link readily at hand, these are a couple of comprehensive lists:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/yard%2Dgarden/soils/soil-test-interpretations-and-fertilizer-management/#secondary-macronutrients
N, granular and liquid:
https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AY/AY-204.html


----------



## kur1j

@Ridgerunner Nice! Thanks. I've read that entire first link. I saw the big table near the end regarding the different types of nitrogen. That's exzctly what I'm talking about. Is there anything that tells me which one would be better than the other or when to use the other?


----------



## Ridgerunner

> Is there anything that tells me which one would be better than the other or when to use the other?


Not that I've seen.
Choice of product could depend on a number of factors: availability and cost, chemical composition (for instance the need for additions of P, K etc.), some reason to supply N in the form of Nitrate rather than Ammonium or vice versa, a need to lower pH or to avoid pH reduction, or avoiding N sources with high salt indexes, to name a few that come to mind. I've seen a few studies/experiments where different products have been used in attempts to cure or reduce incidences of disease, too.
However, I've never come across a comprehensive compilation or chart addressing all of those characteristics for all N sources.
FYI:
http://www.aces.edu/timelyinfo/Ag%20Soil/2008/April/S-04-08.pdf
https://www.adelaide.edu.au/fertiliser/publications/FactsheetAcid.pdf
https://www.slideshare.net/aquasoilss/salt-index-liquid-vs-granular


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm using 10-10-10 this season. Last season I used the Scott's products but I think I over did it. Going light now


----------



## Delmarva Keith

I use what the soil tests indicate the ground needs :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Usually that means muriate of potash for K, triple superphosphate for P and whatever is on sale for N. :thumbup:

Maybe Milo once a year or every other year to spend $, smell that "unique" smell, and hopefully add some of the micros. 

Also tried two bags of Azomite per acre once. Problem is how would one ever know if it "worked"?


----------



## DTCC_Turf

Delmarva Keith said:


> I use what the soil tests indicate the ground needs :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Say it louder for the folks in the back!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

DTCC_Turf said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use what the soil tests indicate the ground needs :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it louder for the folks in the back!
Click to expand...

 :lol: Love the avatar. Welcome to TLF, glad to have you here.


----------



## Richard Slater

I use concentrated chicken manure, 5-3-2, that suits my soil needs at the moment in that I am low on both P and K - currently doing monthly half rate applications rather than full bag rate every other month to minimize leaching.

Waiting for new soil tests to come bank so may change or suplement in July.


----------



## Flynt2799

So I took a trip over to Ewing's today and spoke with one of the guys who was very knowligable about the local soil. Spent about an hour going over everything I've done so far and looking at the progress pics. After which he recommended three products to hopefully give me a boost. See how these work out.
Anuva GreenTRX




Mirimichi Green-CarbonizPN





Holganix Lawn 66L-CT





I wish I could pass on all the great knowledge he had regarding this product and others but my brain couldn't keep up. To sum it all up for y'all though.....SCIENCE :lol: I'll post updates in my lawn journal.


----------



## Lawnhunter

I picked up some GreenTRX from Ewing's as well. Haven't tried it yet but looks to be a better bang for your buck than Milorganite.


----------



## g-man

This is an interesting blog post that was posted today by Asian Turfgrass Center as a summary from the Soil & Crop magazine (I dont have access to the actual research).

tl;dr 
Carbon fertilizer doesnt help.

http://www.asianturfgrass.com/2018-05-31-is-carbon-the-next-frontier-in-fertilization/


----------



## Delmarva Keith

g-man said:


> This is an interesting blog post that was posted today by Asian Turfgrass Center as a summary from the Soil & Crop magazine (I dont have access to the actual research).
> 
> tl;dr
> Carbon fertilizer doesnt help.
> 
> http://www.asianturfgrass.com/2018-05-31-is-carbon-the-next-frontier-in-fertilization/


Good find. I always want to believe the hype of the latest whiz-bang miracle concoctions but I never buy without seeing extension or university trials.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Question, wonder if there's another slow release fertilizer other than milogranite?


----------



## kur1j

@g-man What is considered "carbon fertilizers"?


----------



## Green

I'm currently using Milorganite 5-4-0 with 20% water soluble Nitrogen and 2.5% iron. I put down TCS Growstar 19-0-3 with Dimension on one area instead. And also Lesco Dimension 0-0-7 with SOP.

The other day, I used some 10-10-10, 0-0-50, and 4-4-4 on some daffodils.

The past few weeks, I was using Scotts 32-0-12. Also Miracle Gro 36-6-6 for foliar apps, and 21-0-0 for making FAS.

I used Lebanon 25-0-6 with MESA (methylene urea) this Spring on another one of our lawns.


----------



## Green

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> 10-10-10 on sale for $2.50 a bag, 40lb. Scotts natural 11-2-2. AMS. Old leftover 30-0-10 and 29-0-4. I'm always looking for org fert with low P if anyone had any suggestions. The scotts was on sale for $10.xx a bag. Milo has too much P, as much as I like it though.


Protene 8-0-4. I just discovered it and will be trying it out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Green

pennstater2005 said:


> Just found a Farm and Feed store near me with great prices. 5-10-10 for $9 - 50#. Urea 50# for $13. I need to call and see if they sell cracked corn and alfalfa pellets. Milorganite is becoming cost prohibitive for me with a 15k lawn. I need other options.


Sounds like those products would be fun to mix if you need a balanced or N-heavier fertilizer! Great prices.


----------



## Pete1313

Green said:


> I used Lebanon 25-0-6 with MESA (methylene urea) this Spring on another one of our lawns.


How do you like the MESA product? I have been thinking about using it for next year. It seems interesting that it is Meth-Ex and ammonium sulfate combined.

https://www.lebanonturf.com/adx/asp...42cd-be2e-4e37dc7e3392&Filename=MESA+2014.pdf


----------



## Green

Pete1313 said:


> How do you like the MESA product? I have been thinking about using it for next year. It seems interesting that it is Meth-Ex and ammonium sulfate combined.
> 
> https://www.lebanonturf.com/adx/asp...42cd-be2e-4e37dc7e3392&Filename=MESA+2014.pdf


So far so good. First time using it this year, but I have been using Scotts, which is similar, for years with excellent results.


----------



## SGrabs33

Flynt2799 said:


> So I took a trip over to Ewing's today and spoke with one of the guys who was very knowligable about the local soil. Spent about an hour going over everything I've done so far and looking at the progress pics. After which he recommended three products to hopefully give me a boost. See how these work out.
> Anuva GreenTRX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirimichi Green-CarbonizPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holganix Lawn 66L-CT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could pass on all the great knowledge he had regarding this product and others but my brain couldn't keep up. To sum it all up for y'all though.....SCIENCE :lol: I'll post updates in my lawn journal.


Any update on how this has been going? I stopped by Ewing today and got some of the GreenTRX. I saw the other products but didn't bite.

Very helpful @ Ewing.


----------



## Flynt2799

@SGrabs33 I've noticed a big difference from my past fert plan which wasn't to in depth. My lawn has a deeper green and I feel like it has started to recover much quicker. I did have a washout rain that displaced some of the mirimichi, but not replacing that as of yet. Talked with the guys at Ewing and they said that it should have been down long enough and been watered in enough to allow for the nutrients to get down into the soil.


----------



## Green

Protene 8-0-4. Organic with molasses and very low (0.6%) WSN.


----------



## Durso81

HJE 25-0-0 with wolftrax


----------



## Mr McTurf




----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Mr McTurf said:


>


Interesting that they recommend 1.25 lb N. I wonder if they just want to sell more or since there is some WIN in there.


----------



## Terrakion

GreenView Fall Lawn Food for fall 22-0-10 (needs rain or thorough watering to activate)
Safer Brand for spring 10-10-10


----------



## Dkrem

Last year and this year I'm only putting down straight 46-0-0 uncoated urea, light applications, often. Per soil test I have buttloads of P and K in my clay/loam dirt.


----------



## bmw

I'm going to be using Nature's Lawn All-In-One 14-0-7 liquid this year. Can be used w/ hose-end.
It contains some good organics like humic acid, fish, molasses. Also contains ALS to help loosen up my soil. The only thing I don't like about it is sometimes the ALS foams up in the Ortho sprayer. I guess I need some defoamer.

If I'm unhappy with the results by August, I'm going to probably either go with PGF granular 16-0-8 or XGN DIY 8-1-8 for my centipede.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Green said:


> Protene 8-0-4. Organic with molasses and very low (0.6%) WSN.


Where did you find this ? I have been looking around/looking online and can't seem to locate where to order some.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Green said:


> Protene 8-0-4. Organic with molasses and very low (0.6%) WSN.


Where did you find this ? I have been looking around/looking online and can't seem to locate where to order some.


----------



## troksd

Here we go.


----------



## Green

anthonybilotta said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protene 8-0-4. Organic with molasses and very low (0.6%) WSN.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find this ? I have been looking around/looking online and can't seem to locate where to order some.
Click to expand...

Got at a local place in my area.


----------



## Marlon

Weaver's 13-13-13 from Lowes in Charlotte.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Dkrem said:


> Last year and this year I'm only putting down straight 46-0-0 uncoated urea, light applications, often. Per soil test I have buttloads of P and K in my clay/loam dirt.


My soil test this year came back with the same recommendation. Are you melting it down or using a spreader? How often are your applications?


----------



## Dkrem

soonersfan4512 said:


> Dkrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year and this year I'm only putting down straight 46-0-0 uncoated urea, light applications, often. Per soil test I have buttloads of P and K in my clay/loam dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> My soil test this year came back with the same recommendation. Are you melting it down or using a spreader? How often are your applications?
Click to expand...

I add a little to my tow sprayer when spraying other things, but mainly apply as granular. I usually do 1/2# or so urea /M every couple weeks when I see a nice rain in the forecast and the yard looks like it could make use of the food. Using the Solo 421 I can throw a 30' swath and do my acre in about ten minutes.


----------

